# List of furrys



## SpiralingBats (Jan 5, 2018)

now we all know we see foxes, dragons, wolves everyday in the fandom, but what are some interesting fursonas, is anyone a interesting animal? I've seen spiders and bats, so that's off the list, but that is still interesting so I could count it as well. 

I'm wondering any weasels? Any Raccoons, ik they are some, but I wanna get to know some new furs along with it. 

 Thinking about becoming a weasel,  small, aggressive, brown hair, fast and slender. Huh? What you think? 

Here's a question to go along with it what's the most popular and what is the least popular fursona, my guess is the most popular is foxes or dogs.  And the least is like bats and spiders.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 5, 2018)

A lunatic as a fly at your service.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 5, 2018)

Most popular: probably wolfs
Least popular: 



Spoiler






 house vents


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 5, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> A lunatic as a fly at your service.


A fly,  holy never ever seen that before


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 5, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> A fly,  holy never ever seen that before


Then you have a lot of seeing left to do, lol.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Don’t see many apes about.  Some don’t even see us as proper furries.  Too close to humans apparently.

Don’t care though.  BackPaw is a part of me.  Less that I chose him, more that he was always there.


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 6, 2018)

Highlands cattle here! 
While cows/bulls in general aren't suuuper rare they're used for weird fetishy stuff 99% of the time.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 6, 2018)

We literally have a trash can sona on the forums. @Trashsona. xD

IMO character development is more important than what species you have. If you basically only have stats on your character that which you could use in DnD, it's not exactly easy to relate to the character.


----------



## Scales42 (Jan 6, 2018)

A Snek
<---


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 6, 2018)

My fursona is a horse.

I haven't picked a specific type of horse, because I honestly don't know that much about them, and I probably couldn't tell them apart anyway. I'm not very creative when deciding the species of my characters.


Weasel is a great choice, though. I'd like to see more of those.


----------



## 2DFIEND (Jan 6, 2018)

my fursona is a rat?? she's not finished yet tho whoops bc im lazy
she's supposed to be a tanezumi rat but probably looks like a sewer rat haha

(isn't it ironic, because my icon is a cat)


----------



## Kebechet (Jan 6, 2018)

I'm a critter. No specific species name at this time. I've been around off and on since ... 2001.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 7, 2018)

I guess I'm more or less of a subcategory of the fox side as a kitsune.


----------



## Wollymon (Jan 7, 2018)

My fursona is basically a monster sheep. He has a spiked alligator-like tail to show that

I even chose the specific sheep breed, Hog Island


----------



## MyMonkeyLife (Jan 7, 2018)

I haven't developed my fursona yet, but mine is a monkey.


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

Proud striped Skunk here!

A bit rare, I think there's 3 of us now, on the forums, and we tend to be pretty mellow sorts, on the introspective side, not ones to pick fights, because we know you will lose : P Also, cute, fluffy and we have the best tails.

But also funloving, quirky, and none too concerned with others think of us. We're skunks, ya gotta problem with that, and we'll spray ya, and be on our way!


----------



## liljekonvalj (Jan 7, 2018)

I used to have a sloth oc, but that was a long time ago. I currently don't even have a fursona, but I've got so many ideas about what I'd like to do ;_; I just can't decide what represents me better.
I LOOOVE primates, though, especially baboons. I also was in the process of designing a fish fursona before realizing it'd be too awkward hahahah
it was literally a fish head on a human body *_*


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Jan 7, 2018)

A loopa poopa. orIgInaL sPeCIEs BeLONgS tO mE


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 7, 2018)

Haven't seen a weasel, which is why I'm thinking of becoming one, they can resemble me so well, but idk we will see





 Lol


----------



## Simo (Jan 7, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> Haven't seen a weasel, which is why I'm thinking of becoming one, they can resemble me so well, but idk we will see
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aw, that's a good choice. I really like weasels! Cute little critters.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

I forget where on here it is, but there is a master list someone was compiling of species and how many of each.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jan 7, 2018)

I never really see that many protogens around


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 7, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Members by Species

Here is the list of members by species.


----------



## Ginza (Jan 7, 2018)

Another damn wolf here 

However, I did have a raccoon as a sona some amount of years ago.. Aside from that, and a bear, all my sonas have been canine


----------



## ellaerna (Jan 7, 2018)

My "sona" is a cat, cause I'm just so very original like that 
But I do have a mix of OC's ranging from another cat, a fox, a bear, and then on to a cheetah dragon and a lovecraftian squid monster. So yeah, mixed bag.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jan 7, 2018)

What am I, you ask?
An abomination.


----------



## SashaBengal (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Members by Species
> 
> Here is the list of members by species.


Is this still kept up? Like, up to date with current members?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 7, 2018)

SashaBengal said:


> Is this still kept up? Like, up to date with current members?


*Searches "gorilla" - this thread only.*

No results found


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 7, 2018)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> A loopa poopa. orIgInaL sPeCIEs BeLONgS tO mEView attachment 26263


he is so pretty *o*


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Jan 7, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> he is so pretty *o*



CorrecT


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 7, 2018)

Simo said:


> Aw, that's a good choice. I really like weasels! Cute little critters.


Thanks man, I like weasels, I think I fit the best.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 7, 2018)

-..Legacy..- said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: Members by Species
> 
> Here is the list of members by species.


Thanks man, that's really cool,


----------



## borders4life (Jan 7, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Border collie. Not extremely uncommon, and not very special or unique in and of himself.



Really, any breed of dog outside of the huskies, German shepherds, aussies, and even border collies would be something different and new to see. Breeds that don't have those foxy/wolf looks to them, like hounds or terriers.


----------



## punkalope (Jan 7, 2018)

My sona is a domestic rabbit! A hotot, to be exact. My love for bunnies results in my OCs being several different breeds of rabbit and I love it.
She's one of these cutie pies:





My secondary sona (which is just my fursona but as a sparkle-character) is an Al-mi'raj! I've only seen about one other Al-mi'raj character around, to be honest.
I wouldn't say rabbit sonas are super uncommon, though. They're around...Just hiding.


----------



## Aaron U Pictus (Jan 9, 2018)

I myself am an African Wild Dog which I find is not thay popular.

Though everyone knows of it.

I have however met a fur who was a Spotted Genet which is probably the cutest thing I've ever seen.

My family had one as a pet:


----------



## Kiaara (Jan 9, 2018)

My sona is a Cat/bee hybrid named Kiaara :3
(The picture is by @luvbourn )


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 9, 2018)

I wouldn't have guessed it was especially rare, but I've yet to meet another lynx, and I know I'm the first one a number of people have met :3


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 9, 2018)

Aaron U Pictus said:


> I myself am an African Wild Dog which I find is not thay popular.
> 
> Though everyone knows of it.


African Wild Dogs are so beautiful. I wish they were more popular


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 9, 2018)

Constance said:


> African Wild Dogs are so beautiful. I wish they were more popular


They're also Africa's most successful predator if I remember rightly, in terms of how often they catch their intended prey.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 9, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> now we all know we see foxes, dragons, wolves everyday in the fandom, but what are some interesting fursonas, is anyone a interesting animal? I've seen spiders and bats, so that's off the list, but that is still interesting so I could count it as well.
> 
> I'm wondering any weasels? Any Raccoons, ik they are some, but I wanna get to know some new furs along with it.
> 
> ...



Well I'm a mink which is part of the mustelid family


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 9, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well I'm a mink which is part of the mustelid family


A mink, very close to the weasel, but not  a weasel


----------



## Ginza (Jan 9, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Border collie. Not extremely uncommon, and not very special or unique in and of himself.
> 
> _But_, how about a border collie who flies fighter planes, battles air pirates, and works as a clandestine operative for the Office of Naval Intelligence?



See, this is what I think matters most in the end. Rather than the species, it’s about the personality, and character you make of it. You can have the most generic looking wolf ever, but I’m going to love them way more than some super rare, endangered species, if they have a good character. Choose what species suits you best, and develop from there!


----------



## Elisa2B (Jan 9, 2018)

My sona is a red fox! A full of piercings one too:




(Art made by me  )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 9, 2018)

I saw a kickass flying squirrel fursuiter at MomoCon last summer. She was pretty awesome.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 10, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> That's exactly the point that I was trying to make.  I see all this talk about how to make a character "unique", and all too often people are completely missing the mark. I've noticed that they have an extreme tendency to focus myopically on secondary things like the character's appearance and species, and sometimes the results end up being outlandish, because they overthink those things. The fundamental point of creating a character is _characterization, _and how that character fits into a story/story theme. That's the thing that really makes them interesting and grabs your attention. I've so often seen people overlooking this vital ingredient to the point of near frustration, because it seems to me like something that should be so obvious. And sometimes I even feel a strong urge to remind them of it.
> 
> Shane is just a regular anthro border collie with normal black and white color patterns. And actually, there's really no special reason _why_ I chose a border collie. But the more I thought about it, the more it just seemed to be the best fit for my mental image of him. Originally he wasn't even supposed to be my 'sona, but I ended up liking him so much that I decided to make him that.


I get that. But to me, a species should be chosen on your personality. And what feels right as well, it all comes down to choice. In my opinion what defines your character is some charastices on you, like if you lazy  (like me) then a raccoon or cat is a good choice, I feel it goes deeper into that. Hyper person dog, calm person cat, etc, I feel like the animal should reflect on you, not just blind choice of it, and like I said, in the end it comes to choice, I chosen certain animals because I liked them and they blended well into my personality, to me right now, I might be a raccoon or weasel, but I'm not sure,


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 11, 2018)

SpiralingBats said:


> Haven't seen a weasel, which is why I'm thinking of becoming one, they can resemble me so well, but idk we will see
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weasels are excellent - the more assorted mustelids the better, really.  (Given than an otter is more or less a bigger, soggier weasel).  I've never seen anyone go for a pine marten either, which would be cool.


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 11, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Weasels are excellent - the more assorted mustelids the better, really.  (Given than an otter is more or less a bigger, soggier weasel).  I've never seen anyone go for a pine marten either, which would be cool.


Haven't seen a raccoon either, well, I think I did when I first joined but have no clue who she/he name is. 
Think I might become one of those, a weasel or raccoon, but I'm not sure,


----------



## VioletFur (Jan 18, 2018)

Neither have you seen a Velvet Worm. Yeah, note THAT to the list makers!


----------



## SpiralingBats (Jan 18, 2018)

VioletFur said:


> Neither have you seen a Velvet Worm. Yeah, note THAT to the list makers!


I don't understand why you would wanna be a worm... but okay 
Kinda werid but have fun


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 19, 2018)

I haven't seen any other worms, but there are a few other assorted invertebrates around.


----------

